# Bee Pee ?



## menerdari (Sep 23, 2015)

I have been kicking the idea around. 
I want to make a mead and I thought, how about using the Skeeter Pee recipe and substitute some of the sugar with honey?
Bee Pee?
any thoughts? I am sure someone else has tried it, couldn't find anything with search.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 23, 2015)

There's B.P. everywhere. LOL


----------



## menerdari (Sep 23, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> There's B.P. everywhere. LOL



LOL my wife said the same thing


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 23, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> There's B.P. everywhere. LOL



There is even ethanol in it!


----------



## Arne (Sep 24, 2015)

I am sure it will work. Should taste great too. Probably won't ferment nearly as fast as the origional recipe and probably won't be ready without a little aging either. Keep us informed. Another way to make it would be make a fruit mead. (melonal) Use the lees for the skeeter pee. Some of the taste should carry over. I made a pie cherry mead, had great fresh cherry flavor, used the lees for skeeter pee. The honey tones and the cherry passed into the skeeeter pee. Good luck with yours. Arne.


----------

